# DAS 6 Intermittently Not Working



## SCZ4 (Feb 1, 2009)

Evening all, 

I've got a Das 6 polishing machine (non pro version) which has started playing up. I've changed the brushes, but no joy. It's really odd, when on a flat surface it works fine, but the slightest angle change and it cuts out until I hold it flat again. 

Any ideas? Typically it's just over 1 year old so out of warranty. Only detailed two cars with it  

Good excuse to upgrade to a Pro I guess. 

G


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

I've read of this before, usually its a minor problem with a broken wire or a loose connection. Give the retailer an email tell them the problem and they can probably tell you more (like how to fix it)


----------



## Thomas2003 (Jan 31, 2008)

I had the same problem with mine, turned out to be a trapped wire within the unit itself, it was squashed too hard by the cable clamp, cut out the damaged section and reconnected, all good now.


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

That was the problem I was reading about a week or 2 ago


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Rebel007 said:


> I've read of this before, usually its a minor problem with a broken wire or a loose connection. Give the retailer an email tell them the problem and they can probably tell you more (like how to fix it)


Sounds exactly like a problem I had.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=309290


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I had this problem before with my old G220 DA and it was a broken wire inside the cable. Very easily changed.


----------



## SCZ4 (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks guys, 

Will try cutting off 30cm from the cable tonight. 

G


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

SCZ4 said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> Will try cutting off 30cm from the cable tonight.
> 
> G


I wouldn't go cutting it. Depends if and where there's a break lol!


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Why not send it back or at least talk to whoever you bought it from? It should last more than a year.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Same happened to mine a few weeks ago, was only 6 or 7 months old, contacted company we bought it from (was a pressie from my wife) and it was replaced no questions asked.
I checked out the wiring, couldn't see anything, I thought, can the wires be damaged / loosened by resting it upside down, meaning that the weight is on the cable ??


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

exactly same with me.. CYC helped out really well, turned out to be the wire inside the cable going into the machine, they said its the way you wrap up the cable after use etc..


----------



## SCZ4 (Feb 1, 2009)

Well Polished Bliss have come up trumps. Despite being out of warranty, Kestrel have agreed to send out a new cable. I've just removed the old cable and it was very tightly clamped, with a small break in one of the wires. It's obviously been tightened to much from the factory.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Great result!


----------



## SCZ4 (Feb 1, 2009)

New cable works a treat and what's better is they sent a 6m cable over the original 3m


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

SCZ4 said:


> New cable works a treat and what's better is they sent a 6m cable over the original 3m


great result:thumb:


----------



## MB-BTurbo (Nov 27, 2011)

Sh1ner said:


> Why not send it back or at least talk to whoever you bought it from? It should last more than a year.


Exactly, I cant believe how easily people roll over with this. Something that costs £80-£90 should last considerably longer than 1 year, its a bit pathetic that this is the only length of time that the manufacturer can guarantee that it will last for and exactly the reason I am looking at Mac Allister with 3 a year warranty and half the price.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Happen to me twice with a pro one, sent it back then got the new Das 21m with big discount, great polisher.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Had similar with mine. That's Chinese s### for you. Never again, easy fix but that's not the point


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

Had the same aswell from CYC. They told me i could send it back or just cut a section out off the wire if a was capable. Works a treat again


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

don't forget most things are covered by the sale of goods act, regardless of the standard 12 month warranty. Depending what it is it could be covered for up to 6 years, and it must last a reasonable amount of time full details below. Obviously polished bliss have come up trumps and we should applaud them. I had to refer a main dealer to the sale of goods act earlier this year when my car had faults, and eventually had them fixed for free, around £2000 worth. its always good to know your rights 

http://www.which.co.uk/consumer-rights/regulation/sale-of-goods-act


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I had the same from cyc

It was basically a 'we can guarantee it'll be a trapped/broken wire, you can cut it yourself or send it back and we'll do it'

That came after saying that they had never had the problem before, which then turned into rarely, which then turned into a common problem lol


----------

